# Yurio landed on me



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

I've just given my budgie cage a quick clean with a sponge soaked in warm water. My budgie pair aren't hand-tame, they'll take millet from you but that's it, so when Yurio flew out I was surprised when he decided to use me as a climbing frame to get back in. The first time he landed on my shoulder then hopped back in the top door, the second time he climbed up my leg then hopped back in the bottom door. Indie-Blue won't come anywhere near me without millet.

It's funny how last time Yurio got out he stayed clear of me, but this time he used me as a perch like it was completely natural.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

How sweet!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

In a way that is good what Yurio did. He is comfortable enough with you to land on you. He will probably be more at ease with you now.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

That's great! Congrats. He's obviously getting comfortable with you. Hopefully Indie-Blue will see Yurio climbing on you and she will see that it's safe and start doing it too.


----------



## Nicalou (Dec 26, 2016)

Indie-Blue sat on my hand this morning during our morning taming session, I just had millet at the back of my thumb with my hand flat and resting on the perch so it's just out of reach. Usually he leans over and does anything he can to get the millet without touching me, today he stepped up as Yurio nibbled my nails.

They're both getting braver.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Both budgies are beginning to trust you which is excellent progress! :thumbsup:*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Yay :w00t:
It’s such a lovely feeling to be trusted, enjoy! :biggrin1:


----------

